# Least favorite player.



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Whos is your least favorite golf player in the world. I think my least favorite is Daly. He brings down the quality of the sport and i just dont like him.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Tiger woods, many people will disagree, although. HE has such a huge reputation and in my eyes he has a very big ego.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Yea i can see tiger having a big ego but he has done so much for the game. Not only is he such a winner but he made people watch it.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

RYANNNNN said:


> Tiger woods, many people will disagree, although. HE has such a huge reputation and in my eyes he has a very big ego.


 How can you dislike him? He is the greatest the sport has ever had. Thats like hating Jordan or Ali, its crazy.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Man someone dislikes Tiger? All he ever does is good things and winning. He doesn't seem like the type of person you can hate.

I don't like Vijay Singh too much. He seems like a sexist, especially when he refuses to play rather then teaming up with a woman....


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess I was a little too negative then. Although Tiger is a great player and has inspired many golfing players. I think over time his ego has become a little big for himself.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

What makes you say his ego is too big?

I mean yes he knows he is the best and plays like he should win everytime, but isn't that what people should do? Just cause he wants to win and thinks he should win every match doesn't make him a bad person. If he doesn't win every match he has to hear how he is in a slump on the media.

I think all star players should have a little ego, a little swagger to them.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think it can be considered as an ego when you actually are the best. Haha just kidding I know what you mean, but he can afford to have an ego because he is indeed the best.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll be honest. I don't like Phil Mickelson. I think his facial expressions and his sort of not being able to finish things off make my image of him bad. i don't really like vijay's personality, but Phil doesn't seem all that great to me. He may have the talent, but he doesn't have the kind of killer attitude I'd like to see in a sports idol. Tiger is the man.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> I guess I was a little too negative then. Although Tiger is a great player and has inspired many golfing players. I think over time his ego has become a little big for himself.


I imagine it would be hard to stay humble when you're the best golfer in the world right now, probably ever..... I don't even look at him as being egotistical. Egotistical is hitting a wedge on a par 3 that you normally have trouble reaching in 2 just because your buddies are hitting wedges. Egotistical is blaming everything around you but yourself for a bad shot. Knowing inside you that you're going to win and having the confidence in yourself to pull off any shot your imaginations comes up with is NOT egotistical.

P.S. I agree with the comment about Daly. Even worse, now he's got that TV show on the golf channel.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

How can you not like Tiger Woods?!? Tiger is awesome.

I would have to say Sergio Garcia. I think he gets way too much attention; in my opinion he isn't very good. Everyone thinks he is really good but he has never really had a "great" year like Tiger has had.

Hes too popular for his own good.Too many expectations.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I cannot stand Vijay Singh. He just seems kind of snotty. 

I find it hard to dislike Woods, really


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

It has to be woods, his ego and the way he acts on a course by spitting his dummy out everytime something goes wrong as to make him my least liked golfer.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

If I say Tiger Woods it would be out of jealousy because of his success in the game of golf. He is a great player and in my view he has turned more Hollywood worried more about his character then the game of golf. When Tiger stepped on the scene he wanted to be the best and he was doing good and when he hit his goal I think he began to treat golf as a job. I mean how many of us after work think to ourselves man if I would of only gave 100 percent instead of 70 percent. I just think it is a job and like many other people we hate our jobs.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I don't particularly like Vijay Singh too much either. He just rubs me the wrong way and seems like he walks around with his nose in the air.


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

I don't like Tiger Woods at all. It isn't because of his golfing, he is a GREAT golfer, one of the best ever, but rather his personality. He is completely liberal, and claims to not be african-american. He made his "own race". What a joke. I will never like Tiger, although I think he is a great golfer.


----------



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

*Rory Sabbatini*

I don't like his attitude. Last year, when he didn't wait for his playing partner, Ben Crane, because Ben was playing too slow, to me that was completely classless. He also has a sourpuss look on his face at all times it seems.

I used to think Tiger was arrogant, but I think it was just immaturity (this is back when he was pretty young). Now, I think he handles himself very well and is a good ambassador to the game.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

what's wrong with john daly?

everyone on tour loves him. behind tiger and possibly phil he's the biggest draw in golf. 99% of the fans love him

is it because he's been honest with the things that have gone on with him off the course? 

you've never had any personal problems? lucky for you and me and joe blow next door the media doesn't care what happens to us. unfortunately for Daly every time anything remotely bad happens to him on and off the course the media jump all over it.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Darren said:


> It has to be woods, his ego and the way he acts on a course by spitting his dummy out everytime something goes wrong as to make him my least liked golfer.


I agree, a couple years ago, he hit his drive behind a big rock and then he had a lot of guys move it for him since he could not(I forget what rule it is but the one where "you" can move something in your way) eversince I have not had much respect for the guy, he is a good player though by all means.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

Prea said:


> I agree, a couple years ago, he hit his drive behind a big rock and then he had a lot of guys move it for him since he could not(I forget what rule it is but the one where "you" can move something in your way) eversince I have not had much respect for the guy, he is a good player though by all means.


jeez you sound easy to please.  because a guy got some fans to move something for him you lost all respect for him? don't you think that's a little overboard?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Chris Di Marco, I dont think he has ever recovered from the comment he made at the Ryder Cup.

Talented golfer though.


----------



## ginet-07 (May 15, 2006)

*umm...*

phil mickelson


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

canadian_husker said:


> jeez you sound easy to please.  because a guy got some fans to move something for him you lost all respect for him? don't you think that's a little overboard?


I just think that he was trying a little too hard just so he didnt have to take a stroke penalty.


----------



## BIGGUY52 (May 30, 2006)

*moving rocks*

I agree.....a lot of people question moving that big a rock was against the spirit of golf.....we know it was not against the rules....but who amongst us has a bunch of guys around on a weekend round to move something like that....it was bending the rules......he should have just kicked it out while his partners were not looking :laugh:


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

I don't really have a least favorite player. There are some I like, and then some I don't like. However, something I like to see in a player is a hard working and respectful person.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

tigers ego is probably what sets him apart from other golfers.
besides, he dosent really have an ego if you compare him to your favorite football player.


----------

